# smoked prime rib



## dunehead (Aug 12, 2005)

I am a kitchen manager at a restraunt that has recently changed thier menu to  a bar-b-q style.I have beeen in the kitchen in one form or another since I was 10 which is when I got my first cookbook(a snoopy cookbook).I have used  brinkman charcoal smokers over the years so I have a little experiance in smoking.The place in which I work now has an electric smoker with a thermostat that requires constant supervission but which  I have become acustomed to.I guess what I am looking for is some advise on smoking beef in general........like temps,times,marinades,rubs,mop sauces.....etc.Thanx for any info that anyone might be able to provide

                                         DuneHead          aka Steve


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 12, 2005)

Howdy dunehead.

I would have thought that an electric smoker with a thermostat would require very little attention and would maintain very even temperatures throughout the cook. Huh? I wonder if there may be a problem with the thermostat.

Different cuts of beef require different cooking styles. For cooking beef brisket it is necessary to maintain low-n-slow temperatures to allow the fat and collagen to break down so the meat will be tender & moist. A cut like a tri-tip should be cooked over a high direct heat to caramelize the outside and them moved to a lower heat to bring the inside to a medium-rare temperature (or whatever you prefer) as it is a more tender piece of beef and doesn't benefit as much from low-n-slow cooking.

Also I highly recommend NOT following times as a guideline for cooking meat in a smoker. Meat quality will vary from animal to animal. The density of muscle fibers and amount of fat contained in and on the meat is determined by the diet and exercise of the beast it came from. These variable affect how long it takes to cook and if you cook to time your end product results will widely vary. Cooking meat to internal temperatures will increase the consistency of expected results. Some experienced cooks will test the meat's texture & feel to tell when it's done but for most a good thermometer does best.

What are you looking to cook Steve?

Edit: all this wasted typing. :? I hit transmit and notice, once again, that the subject title is "Prime Rib". :lol: Sorry I haven't attempted a prime rib yet. :(


----------



## dunehead (Aug 14, 2005)

thanx Bob-BQN for your intrest in my questions.as i said in my post the thermostat is fried in my smoker but i cope fairly well.so far as beef goes i have done a prime round and this weekend i smoked a prime rib.the prime rib came out excelent.i was also smoking 1/2 chickens above the rib and smoked at about 220 until the rib was at 162 enternally.......i learned a long time ago to use a thermometer,you are right,it takes away any guess work.at any rate the prime rib was wonderful and i sold out of it.next weeks special will be a beef tenderloin with a crawfish stuffing.........hickory smoked of course..hahaha
 i am having great fun with the smoker and intend to try all types of things with it in the future,thanx for the intrest and ill keep posting my thought and results


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 15, 2005)

With a menu like that it sounds like you are working at a pretty nice restaurant. The boss outta be able to get that thermostat fixed. It would sure make life easier.

I'm glad the prime turned out well for ya as I don't think I was much help. Good luck with the stuffed tenderloin, it sounds quite interesting.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2005)

dunehead, how do I contact you and will you send me some of your hickory smoked crawfish stuffed beef tenderloin?  It sounds great. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2005)

Dunehead, where the hell are you? With a menu like that and your obvious talent for food I am headed! Come to think of it my budget says just ask for the recipe. Welcome and keep us posted!
Monty  PS Crawfish stuffed tenderloin? Now THAT'S Surf'nTurf!


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Dunehead*

Welcome to the group! You seem to have an obvious knack for food/flavor pairings. If I may ask a favor...would you PLEEEEAASSE post the recipe for the crawfish stuffed tenderloin?!? I absolutely have to try it! My mouth is watering, already!

Cheers,
Brian


----------

